# New aquisitions (very excited)!



## dan_t (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi everyone. Just thought I'd share my new purchases with you from Popow orchids :evil: 
I am very very excited about them!

Paph vietnamense (dark x dark)
Paph Wossner China Moon
Paph armeniacum (you can never have too many )
Paph malipoense
Paph hangianum (red x red) (yum :drool


Dan


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 19, 2008)

Good Show!


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 19, 2008)

You just be careful... I'm so gonna break in your house right NOW... :ninja:


----------



## paphreek (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice selections!


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 19, 2008)

:clap::clap::clap:

Congrats!!! Wonderful plants!!! Happy growing...


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 19, 2008)

great buy!!! Bring them to bloom and show pictures!! Jean


----------



## Elena (Dec 19, 2008)

Clearly a parvi fan  Great choices, hope they do well for you.

I'm curious to see how you'll find hangianum, I managed to resist them for now but that's because I don't know how difficult they are.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 19, 2008)

Good acquisitions! Photo? Good luck w/ the armeniacum; they're notorious for being hard to bloom.


----------



## P-chan (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh, man!!! I can't _stand_ it!! They look really good to me! Can't wait to see the blooms!!!


----------

